

Don't update NTP – stop using it - hannob
https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/863-Dont-update-NTP-stop-using-it.html

======
WallWextra
It's great to have a coarse-grained sanity check from a trusted source, but I
don't think this is really a plausible replacement for NTP (not that you need
NTP when you have a mobile baseband and GPS).

~~~
ploxiln
I've heard that the various GSM / UMTS / etc encryption and authentication
schemes are not at all secure (like WEP bad). So if mobile baseband time
relies on that, it's not particularly secure. It may be less convenient to
MITM though, it's hard for non-law-enforcement to get a Stingray, and getting
GnuRadio working for this would be far from plug-and-play.

